# 37 gallon new to saltwater



## Hailfirex

Hello,

I am beginning to gather the materials I would need to start a saltwater tank. Is a 37 gallon suitable for a FOWLR or would it be better suited to be a reef tank? Which would be better suited for a beginner (I have had saltwater fish years ago, but made alot of mistakes)? I don't want to make the same mistakes as I had in the past. So I plan on doing as much research as I can, but my LFS lady isn't totally knowledgable herself when it comes to saltwater. She only has a small display of fish etc...(but assured me I can order what I need) Which is why totally finding this forum rocks!

Also my 37 gallon oceanic tank is discontinued ( I have had it for about 14 years) and I am wondering due to it's shape I might find a hard time with proper lighting.


----------



## cerianthus

I also have Classic Cheery Oak tank set. 36"L x 12"W x 24" H. IMO this tank is too narrow thus stiff slope of Rock work. Rather do FOWLR. For Reef set up prefers at least 18"W or more.


----------



## Cody

I have a reef in a 10" depth tank. I don't see why not you can't do it in a 12".

A 37 gallon is great for a beginner. Pasfur has a very nice 37G reef, so you may want to contact him about some info.


----------



## Pasfur

I have really enjoyed my 37 gallon reef, but I would suggest a fish only with live rock for your first marine experience. In any case, the same principles still apply. You want a nice protein skimmer, live rock, and a deep sand bed of 3-4'' aragonite sand. This will be the entire setup, with no additional filtration of any type.

This system would be set up the same if it were a full blown reef, with the only changes being lighting. Given that, if you want to start with a reef, you could certainly add the lights and keep some easy to keep soft coral selections, such as mushrooms, yellow polyps, green star polyps, and buttons. 

At this point into my reef the growth has been crazy. My corals are already outgrowing their environment and I will be upgrading into a 58 gallon bowfront when I move in 2 months. For this reason, if you do decide on a reef, be very careful to select corals which will not rapidly outgrow their environment.

Thanks for the compliment on my reef Cody. I can't wait to get started on the big one....-)


----------



## cerianthus

i also have 10 Nano, but 37 being 24" tall and 12" wide, you could only bring up you rock to about 12-14" high. That leaves 12-14" form the top of the rock to light, requiiring more intense lighting to reach the coral close to the bottom. In my nano (10"W), have rocks sticking out of water. Gap b/n top of the rock to light, nothing. To deepest end is probably less than 12".
If the rockwork is very steep, hard to mount the corals. 
The rockwork in tank that is 30" L x 12"W x 12" H would be just about same amount of rock for 37 G. In a tank that is 36"L x 18"W (30, 40 breeder, 65G), can build up rockwork not as steep thus better choice for reef w/ more surface area for corals.


----------



## Hailfirex

ok it will take me a bit of time to collect the materials due to the cost, but first I am going to order the protein skimmer. will the tank need powerheads or a filter? Or is the protein skimmer enough?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Hailfirex

also my tanks dimensions are about 19 "L x 24.5 "W x 19 " H. It's more of a cube shaped tank then a rectangular one. Will lighting be in issue?


----------



## Cody

If you go reef, you will most likely need T5s or Halides in order for the light to penetrate deep enough.

And you will need probably two Powerheads along with the skimmer, with the sand and live rock. That is your filtration, as well as weekly to bi-monthly (every other week) water changes. Koralia Powerheads are great, and two #1's or a #1 with a Nano would do great.


----------



## Hailfirex

I just got an api freshwater master test kit and have found my tap water has higher ph 7.4 will this cause any problems with saltwater?


----------



## onefish2fish

do NOT use tap water. it is high in unwanted minerals and nutrients (phosphate,copper, and so on)

RO (reverse osmosis) water is what is used to make salt as well as top off water from evaporation. Pref. a RO/DI as you will have a TDS of 0 or 1. You can purchase RO water by the gallon at most local fish stores or if you want to save yourself constant trips back and forth lugging jugs pick up a RO filter for your home


----------



## Hailfirex

could you point me to a link that would have an RO filter for sale that you would reccomend? I can spend about $250, also do you know how they hook up? I looked on marinedepot and they have a few there but I am unsure how they hook up and setup.


----------



## cerianthus

You have different size tank than my 37. Your dimensions are perfect for reef set up. Depending on on type of coral, may need MH. If desire Clams and SPS, definitely MH, but with LPS and softies, can achieve good result with T5, PC, and even with flo blbs, provided that you have few on top with proper color temp. 24" in width is perfect. Can build rock formation w/ enough room in the front for fish to play.

As far as RO/DI, it is not cheap, not just to buy, but to run (replacement of membranes, and cartridges and water loss unless you don't pay Water Bill). How often to replace, depends on your water. Water with heavy meneral contents, pretty often. ALthough it is good investment for S/W, can use TapWater Filter by API which goes for about $40 w/ $20 for replace cart. It's an option. May want to do so called Hardness (alkalinity) test (Kits avalable at lfs) before deciding.

Google for RO/DI sytem. It is used for drinking water now days. Even HomeDepot has such products. Check out the installation and how it works brefore purchasing.


----------



## Hailfirex

yeah your right RO/DI systems aren't cheap, but I might just go with the API tapwater filter cause I have only a 37 and a 75 gallon tank the other RO?DI systems would be overkill. I checked at my LFS to see if they sold the water and they don't.

Tnanks for your continuing help cerianthus and others.


----------



## Cody

You do know that 7.4 is low for marine? Target is 8.2-8.4.

And they make a SALTWATER test kit for a reason. You should pick one of those up instead.


----------



## Hailfirex

will do, cody thanks


----------



## Hailfirex

Cody in another one of your posts (protien skimmers) you recommend the tunze 9005 protien skimmer. Will that work for my setup? and does it or can it hang over the side of the aquarium?


----------



## rhiannonlefay

I am converting a 37 gallon Eclipse system to salt. So far, live rock, 2 damsels, a firefish and an emerald crab. I have added the canister filter and one nano powerhead. Have purchased the glass hood to replace the eclipse hood. Problem being, I cannot find a 30 inch hood w/lighting sufficient to reach the 24" depth. Cannot afford halyde. Does the lighting HAVE to be 30 inches or will 24 inches suffice? Any suggestions?


----------



## rhiannonlefay

Oh, I forgot to add that I will be adding corals at some point, after I add the protein skimmer and all levels are safe.


----------



## cerianthus

Think about what types of coral thus can obtain light that will accommondate these corals. no need to buy twice or limit the variety of corals if possible.


----------



## rhiannonlefay

I want both soft and hard corals at some point.....that's why the question about the lighting for 30" tank that's 24" deep


----------

